# OOC Shackled City Gestalt Campaign (Full)



## hbarsquared (Mar 19, 2004)

_Edit: Third and fourth players accepted. (21 March 2004)
Edit: Second player accepted and clarified domain house rule. (20 March 2004)
Edit: First player accepted. (20 March 2004)
Edit: Added in Domain spells to sample character sheet. (19 March 2004)_

*Current Players:*


*Ghostknight* : Hershan Gollo (Monk/Sorcerer)
*Erekosel13* : Polaris Nemarin (Paladin/Sorcerer)
*Vargo* : Telenor Viendos (Rogue/Sorcerer)
*rangerjohn* : James Whitewolf (Druid/Sorcerer)

Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone.

I would like to DM the Shackled City campaign from Dungeon magazine, but with a little twist: we will use the gestalt rules from _Unearthed Arcana_.  And this won't be just any gestalt campaign: the limitation is that everyone is a gestalt sorcerer.  This campaign will take place in a high-magic world, in which many are naturally born with sorcerous talent.

I would prefer to have only players who have not read through the adventure path, however if you have a good character concept I will consider it.

My goal for this campaign is simply to write a fun story.  If you have fun roleplaying, roleplay well, and have moderately well-honed english skills, please consider joining this campaign.  Here are the basic requirements for character creation:

This campaign is 3.5 edition.

I will accept 4 characters of any core race, from any core class.

Everyone starts at Level 1.

32 point-buy for stats.

Maximum starting gold.

Any alignment (although non-eveil is preferred)

Please include a character background and description.

*House Rules:*

 - For every point of Intelligence bonus, you may choose one Knowledge skill as a class skill
 - Dwarves gain +2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity
 - Halflings gain low-light vision
 - Clerics gain 4+Int skill points per level
 - Clerics are proficient only with simple weapons and the preferred weapon of their deity
 - Clerics are proficient only with light and medium armor and shields (except tower shields)
 - Druids gain extraordinary special abilities and access to bonus feats when _wildshaped_
 - Sorcerers gain Intimidate as a class skill
 - Sorcerers recieve 4+Int skill points per level
 - Sorcerers gain the Eschew Materials feat at 1st level (applied only to sorcerer spells)
 - Sorcerers do not have the ability to summon a familiar.
 - Sorcerers automatically gain a Domain, as the Domain Wizard in _Unearthed Arcana_, however not with an additional spell slot per day.

Post your characters here, and hopefully within the week we can get started!

Thanks for your interest,
DM Jeremy

If you would like to post a character, I request that it be posted in this format:

_Player Name_

Character Name
Gender / Race
Alignment
Class

Str - ##, +0
Dex - ##, +0
Con - ##, +0
Int - ##, +0
Wis - ##, +0
Cha - ##, +0

Hit Points - ##

Base Attack Bonus - +##

AC - ## = 10 + armor + shield + Dex + size + other
Touch - ##
Flatfooted - ##

Grapple - +## = +base + Str + size + other

Speed - ## ft.

Inititative - +##

Fort - +## = +base + Con + other
Ref - +## = +base + Dex + other
Will - +## = +base + Wis + other

Weapon (Melee/Ranged), range, type
attack bonus, damage, critical

Armor, type, speed
AC bonus, max Dex, check penalty, spell failure

Shield
AC bonus, check penalty, spell failure

Light Load - ###
Medium Load - ###
Heavy Load - ###

Money - ##gp, ##sp, ##cp

Feats (origin)

Special Abilities

Skills +## = +ability + ranks + race + other

Languages known

Arcance spell failure - ##%

Sorcerer Spells per day - ##/##

Chosen Domain

Sorcerer Spells Known

0th-level - Spells, Domain Spell*
1st-level - Spells, Domain Spell*

Gear

item
item
etc...

The following is an example character:

_Jeremy_

Sylantar
Male Human
Lawful Good
Sorcerer/Rogue

Str - 8, -1
Dex - 13, +1
Con - 12, +1
Int - 14, +2
Wis - 12, +1
Cha - 17, +3

Hit Points - 7

Base Attack Bonus - +0

AC - 12 = 10  + 1(Dex) + 1(padded armor)
Touch - 11
Flatfooted - 11

Grapple - -1 = +0 - 1(Str)

Speed - 30 ft.

Inititative - +1

Fort - +1 = +0 + 1(Con)
Ref - +3 = +2 + 1(Dex)
Will - +3 = +2 + 1(Wis)

Short sword (Melee), piercing
-1 Attack, 1d6-1, 19-20/x2

Light crossbow (Ranged), 80 ft., piercing
+1 Attack, 1d8, 19-20/x2

Padded armor, light, 30 ft.
+1 AC Bonus, +8 max Dex, 0 check penalty, 5% spell failure

Light Load - 26 lbs.
Medium Load - 53 lbs.
Heavy Load - 80 lbs.

Money - ##gp, ##sp, ##cp

Eschew Materials (Sorcerer)
Negotiator (Human)
Combat Casting (1st-level)

Sneak attack +1d6
Trapfinding

Concentration +5 = +1(Con) + 4(ranks)
Diplomacy +9 = +3(Cha) + 4(ranks) + 2(Negotiator)
Gather Information +5 = +3(Cha) + 2(ranks)
Knowledge (arcana) +6 = +2(Int) + 4(ranks)
Knowledge (geography) +6 = +2(Int) + 4(ranks)
Knowledge (history) +6 = +2(Int) + 4(ranks)
Profession (woodcarver) +6 = +2(Int) + 4(ranks)
Search +6 = +2(Int) +4(ranks)
Sense Motive +7 = +1(Wis) + 4(ranks) + 2(Negotiator)
Spellcraft +6 = +2(Int) + 4(ranks)
Spot +3 = +1(Wis) + 2(ranks)
Tumble +5 = +1(Dex) + 4(ranks)

Common, Elvish, Halfling

Arcance spell failure - 5%

Divination Domain

Sorcerer Spells Known

 0th-level - Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic*
 1st-level - Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor, Detect Secret Doors*

Gear

 backpack, blanket, flint and steel
 trail rations (5 days)
 hemp rope
 thunderstones (2)
 personal journal, inkpen, inkwell


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2004)

count me in. i'd read about the idea of a gestalt sorceror campaign on the general boards and thought it a wonderful idea. will work on a character concept tomorrow.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 19, 2004)

I would like to play in this game, I just got AU and I really like what is inside.  The only thing is - where are the gestalt rules in the book?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ghostknight, Gestalt rules are in the Unearthed Arcana book by Wizards of the Coast (page 72), whereas AU or Arcana Unearthed is the Alternate Players Handbook by Malhavoc Press.  They are really simple though if you dont have that book. Basically at every level you get the best of two classes.  So for example a fighter/sorceror would have good bab, fort and will saves, the fighter bonus feat and the sorceror spell advancement.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2004)

jeremy_dnd, I dont suppose you would consider letting us use some of the other alternatives from UA would you?  I am looking in particular at the Battle Sorceror because otherwise no one in the group will be able to wear armor without spell failure on their sorceror spells.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 19, 2004)

Hershan Gollo

Male/Human
LN
Monk/Sorceror

Str - 10, +0
Dex - 14, +2
Con - 10, +0
Int - 10, +0
Wis - 16, +3
Cha - 16, +3

Hit Points - 8

Base Attack Bonus - +0

AC -  15 = 10 + 2 Dex + 0 + 3 Wis
Touch - 15
Flatfooted - 13
Grapple - +0 
Speed - 30ft.

Inititative - +6 = +2 Dex +4 Improved Initiative

Fort - +2 = +2 base
Ref - +4 = +2 base + 2 Dex 
Will - +5 = +2 base + 3 Wis

Weapon (Melee/Ranged), range, type attack bonus, damage, critical
Quarterstaff (Melee)        0          Bludgeoning         1d6/1d6   X2
Unarmed Strike               0          Bludgeoning          1d6        X2

Armor: None
Shield: None

Light Load - 33lb
Medium Load - 34-66lb
Heavy Load - 67-100lb

Money - 50gp, 1sp, 0cp

Feats (origin)
Improved Unarned Strike (Monk), Stunning Fist (Monk Bonus), Eschew Materials (Sorcerer bonus), Improved initiative, Combat casting

Special Abilities
Flurry of blows
Unarmed strike

Skills 
Concentration  3 = +3 ranks
Spellcraft        2 = +2 ranks
Diplomacy       5 = +3 Cha +2 ranks
Sense Motive   5 = +3 Wis +2 ranks
Tumble           5 = +2 Dex +3 ranks
Move Silently   5 = +2 Dex +3 ranks
Hide               5 = +2 Dex +3 ranks
Profession       5 = +3 Wis +2 ranks
 (scribe)

Languages known Common

Arcance spell failure - 0%

Sorcerer Spells per day - 5/4

Sorcerer Spells Known
0th-level - Dancing Lights, Mending, Mage Hand*, Ghost Sound, Detect Magic
1st-level - Magic missile, Endure Elements, Expeditious Retreat*

Domain - Movement
0 - mage hand
1 - expedititous retreat
2 - levitate
3 - fly
4 - dimension door
5 - passwall
6 - shadow walk
7 - greater teleport
8 - phase door
9 - gate

Gear                      Weight         Cost(in gold)
Quarterstaff               4                -
Kama *2                    2 *2           2*2 = 4
Backpack                   2                2 
Waterskin                  4                1  
Bedroll                       5                .1
Flint and Steel            -                 1
Belt pouch                 .5                1
Rations (5 days)          5                2.5
Monks Outfit               -                 -
Ink *5                        -                8*5 =40
Paper *20                   -                .4 *20 = 8
Inkpen * 3                  -                .3
Total                        24.5             59 Gp 9 sp

Hershan grew up in a wealthy middle class family, their sole claim to fame being an unbroken line of scribes for the last ten generations.  From an early age he was trained to follow in the family tradition, but he did not have the inclination to follow a scribe's scholarly life. 

Another issue that kept confronting him was the strange happennings all around him.  He recognised them as minor magics, but did not know how to explain them.  All his readings in the family library did not shed any light on the subject.  He had never studied magic, nor was he particulalrly religious or in contact with any deities.  He could not explain how the magic was arriving, just that it did.

In an attempt to escape the life of a scribe and to discover the reason for his magic he ran away.  Looking for something more meaningful to fill his life and to explain his "problem" with magic.

He found Brothers of Gemnos, a small group of monks that dedicated themselves to self improvement and self reliance.  The head of the order was sympathetic but saw the potential in Hershan, magic combined with the abilities he could learn from the order would create the epitomy of self reliancHe encouraged Hershan to practice his magic, to extend it, even while undergoing the normal training regime.  He made resources available for Hershan, forbidding others to enter the room where Hershan was practicing, encouraging Hershan to keep his abilities secret until it served him best to reveal them.  Hershan prospered there until he reached the age of 18, and like many other Brothers prepared to go on an extended trip to improve his learning and show an ability to survive.   As he prepared to leave the head of the monastery gave him a belt pouch, filled with coins, a gift from his father who had traced him there years before.  This was not the start that Hershan had wanted to show his self reliance!  He used some to outfit himself and offered the rest back to the monastery.  It was refused, he was told to find an use for it.

At 18 Hershan finds himself ready to travel.  He is a thin, good looking young man with a shaved head, a goatee and a nose that has been broken and not set too well, the result of a training accident.  He wears plain brown monk's robes with open sandles and a headband, undecorated and in the same colours as his robes. His kamas are concealed on a robe tied around his waist as a belt and he uses his quarterstaff as a walking stick.  Overall he has the image of a poor monk on pilgramage.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 19, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> jeremy_dnd, I dont suppose you would consider letting us use some of the other alternatives from UA would you?  I am looking in particular at the Battle Sorceror because otherwise no one in the group will be able to wear armor without spell failure on their sorceror spells.




I would consider other alternatives from _UA_, however not the Battle Sorcerer.  We will use the above "House Ruled" sorcerer for the gestalt progression, and there can be no sorcerer/sorcerer gestalt progression as per the gestalt rules.

Feel free to play the bard, though.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 19, 2004)

I might be interested. I need to look up the rules to make sure they are what I think they are though.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm throwing together a Rogue/Sorceror - I would highly suggest somebody do the obligatory Paladin/Sorceror though...

Stupid question - what books are allowed?


----------



## Vargo (Mar 19, 2004)

Player Name

Telenor Viendos
Male Elf
Height: 5'
Weight: 103#
Age: 121
Chaotic Good
Rogue/Sorceror

Str - 10, +0
Dex - 16, +3
Con - 12, +1
Int - 14, +2
Wis - 10, +0
Cha - 16, +3

Hit Points - 7

Base Attack Bonus - +0

AC - 13 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (Dex) + 0 (size) + 0 (other)
Touch - 13
Flatfooted - 10

Grapple - +0 = +0 (base) +0 (Str) +0 (size) +0 (other)

Speed - 30 ft.

Inititative - +3

Fort - +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (Con)
Ref - +5 = +2 (base) +3 (Dex)
Will - +2 = +2 (base) +0 (Wis)
Will versus Enchantment - +4 = +2 (base) +0 (Wis) +2 (Elf)

Rapier (melee), piercing
+0 attack, 1d6, 18-20/x2

Short sword (melee), piercing
+0 attack, 1d6, 19-20/x2

Dagger (melee), piercing
+0 attack, 1d4, 19-20/x2

Dagger (thrown), piercing
+3 attack, 1d4, 19-20/x2

Dual dagger (melee)
-2 attack, 1d4, 19-20/x2
-2 attack, 1d4, 19-20/x2

Dual rapier/short sword (melee), piercing
-2 attack, 1d6, 18-20/x2
-2 attack, 1d6, 19-20/x2


Light crossbow (Ranged), 80 ft., piercing
+3 Attack, 1d8, 19-20/x2

No armor

Light Load - 33
Medium Load - 66
Heavy Load - 100

Money - 8gp, 7sp, 5cp

Feats:
Eschew Materials (Sorcerer)
Two weapon fighting (1st Level)

Special Abilities
Sneak attack +1d6
Trapsense
Low-light vision
Sense secret doors
Weapon proficiency: (composite) Long/short bow, longsword, rapier
Immune to sleep
+2 save versus enchantment effects

Concentration +5 = +1 (con) + 4 (ranks)
Disable Device +6 = +2 (int) + 4 (ranks)
Hide +7 = +3 (dex) +4 (ranks)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +4 = +2 (Int) +2 (ranks)
Listen +6 = +0 (wis) +4 (ranks) +2 (Elven Alertness)
Move Silently +7 = +3 (dex) +4 (ranks)
Open lock +7 = +3 (dex) +4 (ranks)
Search +6 = +2 (int) + 4 (ranks) +2 (Elven Alertness)
Spellcraft +4 = +2 (int) + 2 (ranks)
Spot +6 = +0 (wis) +4 (ranks) +2 (Elven Alertness)
Tumble +7 (dex) = +3 (dex) +4 (ranks)

Languages known: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Gnomish

Arcance spell failure - 0%

Sorcerer Spells per day - 5/4

Chosen Domain - Divination

Sorcerer Spells Known

    * 0th-level - Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic*
    * 1st-level - Mage Armor, Shield, Detect Secret Doors*


Gear

Rapier
Sword, Short
4 daggers
Crossbow, light
40 bolts
Backpack
Caltrops
5 pieces colored chalk (white, blue, red, yellow, green)
Crowbar
Flint and Steel
Grappling hook
Lantern, Hooded
2 flasks oil
50' silk rope
2 flasks acid
Thieves' tools
2 sunrods
2 flasks alchemist's fire
Adventurer's clothing


Background: Telenor Viendos is an assumed name.  Generally, growing up he was referred to as "you", "kid", "brat", and "varmint."  "Orphan" was the name he despised the most, though.  Abandoned at a very young age, he could never remember the name that his parents gave him.  He was briefly taken in by a fagin, and learned some useful skills.  However, life in the shadows never really appealed to Telenor.  He saw that the thief's life was short, brutish, and over in a flash.  That did not appeal to him.  However, the idea of spelunking for treasure, while possibly short, brutish, and over in a flash, also offered the potential of much greater return on investment, and Telenor applied himself to learning skills useful to the delver.  He is currently seeking a new and upcoming group of adventurers to attach himself to, and ride to riches.

Secretly, he often wonders what his real name is, and what happened to his parents.  He never reveals this in public, however.  He also wonders about his mystic abilities.  He knows that they are rare, but he usually explains it away by pretending that he picked up a few arcane tricks from a wizard in his youth.  He even has a fake spellbook that he keeps around as a coverstory - after all, one can never be too careful in avoiding any extra attention.

Appearance:
Telenor is 5', 103#, has long braided brown hair, and grey eyes.  He stays away from fancy clothing, tending towards utilitarian apparel and gear.

(Edit: Changed Grease to Shield)
(Edit #2: Int to 14, Wis to 10, Dodge->Alertness, 2 points to Knowledge (Dungeoneering) and Spellcraft, languages)
(Edit #3: Added description)
(Edit #4: Added more background)
(Edit #5: Added age, munchkined out.  Realized my Int was already 14, so bumped my Con by 2 instead.  Rejiggered skills to account for Elf versus Human)


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 20, 2004)

When are you thinking of starting play?  This sounds like fun, but I won't have any free time until the start of April.

Would you consider using the UA general spellcaster, or allowing spells not on the sorcerer list, so people can choose more idiosyncratic spell selections?


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 20, 2004)

A few answers . . .

First -



			
				Vargo said:
			
		

> Stupid question - what books are allowed?




Definitely not a stupid question.    Anything published by WotC, updated to 3.5 edition (including alternate campaign settings, i.e. _Forgotten Realms_, _Dragonlance_, _Oriental Adventures_, and _Ghostwalk_.  I have all the books, but of course everything is ultimately subject to DM apporval).

On a limited basis, I will also accept material from the Fantasy Flight Games _Legends & Lairs_ line and the Mongoose Publishing _Encyclopaedia Arcane_ series.

Please keep in mind the house-ruled material in the introductory post.

Next -



			
				Michael Tree said:
			
		

> When are you thinking of starting play? This sounds like fun, but I won't have any free time until the start of April.
> 
> Would you consider using the UA general spellcaster, or allowing spells not on the sorcerer list, so people can choose more idiosyncratic spell selections?




I really have no idea when play will begin.  It really depends on how many prospective players respond to this thread and how soon the available 4 slots are filled up.  However, considering that two players have posted viable characters in the past 24 hours, I imagine we will begin play fairly soon.  Most likely mid-to-late next week, although conceivably as soon as Monday.

There will be no general spellcasters, or indeed, any race/class/game altering mechanics in this game, besides those listed in the introductory post.  All players will be a gestalt sorcerer, as I originally defined.

However, I may consider unique spells (as well as feats, prestige classes, magic items, etc.).  For instance, anyone can freely memorize a different elemental version of a spell (This is not free energy substitution: this is for permanently memorized sorcerer spells), such as _Sonic Bolt_ in place of _Lightning Bolt_.

Any personally created spells, like anything outside the core rules, must first receive DM approval.

I hope this answered everyone's questions!


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 20, 2004)

I really like your character concept, *Ghostknight*.  Welcome to the campaign!

However, please keep in mind the following for your character (but please correct me if I'm mistaken, anywhere):


 In 3.5 edition, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat at _2nd-level_.
 Your character gains 5 skill points per level (4 from monk, 0 from Intelligence, 1 from human), and thus has 20 to spend at 1st-level.  You have 4 more points to spend!
 Please include the additional information for your quarterstaff weapon (type, attack bonus, damage, critical).
 I am also using the Domain variant from UA:  Please choose one for your character.

*Ghostknight*, I understand you have not yet see UA, yet.    Domains for sorcerers adds one additional spell known per spell level, and these spells are cast at +1 caster level.  These are fixed, depending on the domain chosen, upon gaining the first level of sorcerer.

Here are the available domains:

Antimagic, Battle, Cold, Conjuration, Divination, Enchantment, Fire, Illusion, Movement*, Necromancy, Storm, Time*, and Transmutation.
(*homebrew domains)

If any of these sound interesting, let me know and I will provide the full spell list for anyone interested.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Polaris Nemarin*

_Erekose13_

Polaris Nemarin
Male Elf
LG
Gestalt Paladin/Sorceror

Str - 14, +2  06
Dex - 12, +1  02
Con - 10, +0  04
Int - 08, -1  00
Wis - 12, +1  04
Cha - 18, +4  16

Hit Points - 1d10 (10hp)

Base Attack Bonus - +1

AC - 11 = 10 + armor(0) + shield(0) + Dex(1) + size(0) + other(0)
Touch - 11
Flatfooted - 10

Grapple - +3 = +base(1) +Str(2) +size +other

Speed - 30 ft.

Inititative - +1

Fort - +2 = +base(2) + Con(0) + other(0)
Ref - +1 = +base(0) + Dex(1) + other(0)
Will - +2 = +base(2) + Wis(0) + other(0)

Weapon (Melee/Ranged), range, type, attack bonus, damage, critical

Greatsword (melee), -, S, +4, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2
Longbow (ranged), 100ft, P, +3, 1d8, x3 (20 Arrows)

Armor, type, speed, AC bonus, max Dex, check penalty, spell failure
N/A

Shield AC bonus, check penalty, spell failure
N/A

Light Load - 58
Medium Load - 116
Heavy Load - 175
Current Load = 30lbs (Light)

Money - 99gp, 0sp, 0cp

Feats (origin)

Eshew Materials (Sorceror Bonus)
Weapon Focus (Greatsword)

Special Abilities

Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. 
Low-Light Vision.
An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
Aura of Good (Ex): The power of a paladin’s aura of good (see the detect good spell) is equal to his paladin level(1).
Detect Evil (Sp): At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell.
Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, a paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. He adds his Charisma bonus (+4) to his attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level(1). If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.
Abjuration Domain Caster: gains an additional spell known at each spell level and can cast that spell once per day.

Skills (12 skill points, Max ranks: 4/2)

Concentration (Con) +4 = +0+4+0+0 
Diplomacy (Cha) +6 = +4+2+0+0
Intimidate (Cha) +6 = +4+2+0+0
Sense Motive (Wis) +5 = +1+4+0+0
Spot (Wis) +3 = +1+0+2+0
Listen (Wis) +3 = +1+0+2+0
Search (Int) +1 = -1+0+2+0

Languages known: Common, Elvish

Arcance spell failure - 0

Sorcerer Spells per day - 5/4

Sorcerer Spells Known

0th-level - Daze, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Resistance*
1st-level - Enlarge Person, Mage Armor, Shield*

Gear

backpack, blanket, flint and steel
trail rations (5 days), waterskin
adventurer's outfit
4 sunrods

Description: One word defines Polaris - Beauty. At about 4' 9" and 93lbs, he is a very comely elf, a little on the short side but his slightly girlish looks and his deep brown eyes make many a lass swoon.  He doesn't put any effort into his looks, but his longish tossled sandy-brown hair and well definied muscle structure can only add to his appearance. He generally wears a light blue shirt, prominently featuring the sun-burst emblem of his order.  He is quite humble and easy going, though when faced with what he terms 'Eeevil' he becomes more stern.  Not the most bright of individuals, he also has a problem with his memory.  Long-term knowledge and memories tend to fade and while common-sense is not an issue, book learning is somewhat beyond him.  Though he has trouble remembering his age sometimes he has seen 121 winters and is thus still pretty young for an elf.

History: Polaris was born in a large city, unusual for an elf.  He doesn't remember a whole lot of his early years and most things he remembers come after he joined the Order of Radiance, the knightly order associated with the church of Pelor.  Why he choose Pelor in the first place is lost to the shadows of time, but it does really seem a good fit to him.  He is a kind and gentle soul, though he gets outraged at crimes against people.  

While he doesn't remember how he ended up a knight of Pelor, some of the orders highest knights know the tale.  Left on the doorstep of the Church in Caldron, abondoned and forsaken, the small elf was taken in by the brother hood.  He bore a strange mark upon his left breast which resembles a crumbling tower.  Perhaps that is why he was orphaned, none of the brotherhood actually knew why.  His sorcerous talent has always been with him from birth.  Taught at first to hide his abilities by the priests of the church, one man, a particularly pious old knight named Carnas took him under his wing.  He showed Polaris how to manifest his abilities as they truely were, gifts of Pelor.  By stringent prayers and meditation, Polaris learned how to summon his abilities when he needed them.  

Over time the order has come to understand that Polaris is a special individual and that just maybe, he might be a chosen of Pelor.  He can manifest a few small dwoemers and chooses not to wear the restrictive armor most of his fellow knights wear, relying instead on the protective spells in his repetoire.  Before every battle he calls on Pelor's light to protect him, masking his sorcerous powers as divine spells of a defensive nature.

Having recently graduated into the full rank of Knight of the Order of Radiance, Polaris is ready to step out of the monestary and continue his quest to help people.  Much of his background has been kept secret from him, the older members of the order cautious about revealing the secret of his orphanage to the rather fragile and forgetful young elf.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 20, 2004)

James Whitewolf
Male Human
Druid/Sorcerer

Str 12 +1
Dex 14 +2
Con 14 +2
Int 12 +2
Wis 14 +2
Cha 14 +2

Hit Points 1d8 (10hp)

Base Attack Bonus -+0

AC-12 = 10 +Armor (0)+ Shield(0) +Dex(2)+Size(0)+other
Touch-12
Flatfooted-10

Grapple - +1 = Base(0)+Str(+1)+Size+other

Speed- 30ft.

Fort +4 
Ref +2
Will +4

Iniative- +2

Weapon (Melee/Ranged) range type, attack bonus, damage, critical
Scimitar (Melee) S, +1, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2
Spear    (Melee) P, +1, 1d8+1, 20/x3
Spear    (Range)20, P +2, 1d8+1, 20/x3 


Echew Materials (Sorcerer Bonus)
Track
Brew Potion

Skills (24 skill points Max Rank 4/2)
Concentration (Con)       +6=+2+4+0+0
Knowledge, Nature (Int)  +5= +1 +2+0+2
Knowledge, Arcane(Int)   +3= +1+2+0+0
Survival              (Wis)   +8= +2+4+0+2
Handle Animal (Cha)        +4= +2+2+0+0
Spot (Wis)                     +3=+2+1+0+0
Listen (Wis)                   +3=+2+1+0+0
Profession, Herbalist (Wis) +6=+2+4+0+0
Healing (Wis)                   +3=+2+1+0+0
Knowledge, Alchemy         +2=+1+1+0+0

Languages: Common, Druid (bonus), Sylvan or Tribal

Class Abilities:
Spellsruid 3/2 day
Sorcerer 5/4 day
Wild Empathy(Ex)ruid: 1d20+3 as diplomacy for animals.
Nature Sense(Ex): Druid: +2 Knowledge, nature and Survival checks.
Animal Companion(Ex): Snow "female artic wolf"
Link(Ex): handle Snow as free action, push as move action.  +4 handle animal and wild empathy checks.
Share Spells (Ex): May share spells cast on self with Snow.
Bonus Tricks (Ex):1
Spontaneous Castingruid: May loose prepared for spells for summoning spells.
Domain Sorcer: cold
Sorcerer Spells Known:0: DC 12 Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Read Magic, Ray of Frost 1: DC 13 Chill Touch, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor

Druid Spells Prepared:0: DC 12 Cure minor Woundsx2, Detect Magic
1C:13 Cure Light Wounds x2

Gear:
BackPack 2 gp 2 lbs
Water Skin 1 gp 4 lbs
Spear 2 gp 6 lb
Scimitar 15 gp 4 lb
Dagger 2 gp 1 lb
Explorer's Outfit  gp 8 lb
Holy & Mistletoe -
Trail Rations 2 days 10 sp 3 lb
3 Sunrods 6 gp 3 lb
5 Tindertwigs 5 gp
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lb
10 Fishhooks 10 sp -
Belt pouch 1 gp .5lb
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp 2 lb


Total:40 gp  
37.5 lb Light

Snow:Artic Wolf Size:M HD:2d8+4 (13 hp) Iniative +2 Speed 50' (10 squares)
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Natural) touch 12, flatfooted 12 Base Attack/Grapple +1/+2 Attack +3 bite (1d6+1) Space/Reach 5'/5' Special Attacks:Trip Special Qualities:Low-Light Vision, Scent Saves:Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 Abilities: Str 13 +1 Dex 15 +2 Con 15 +2 Int 2 -4 Wis 12+1 Cha 6 -2 Skills: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1 * Feats: Track b, Weapon Focus (bite)  *+4 tracking by scent  Trip:+1 check free action without making a touch attack, or provoking an attack of oppurtunity.  If trip fails Snow cannot be tripped in return.  Trained for general purpose hunting, bonus trick stay.


Appearance: James appears to be a wildman from the north, with dark brown hair and blue eyes.  His hair is matted with grease and he has tribal tattoos on his face and arms.  He stands a shade under six foot and weighs about 160 lbs.  He is dressed frayed leathers, his scimitar by his side and spear in his hand.  A snow-white wolf follows him where ever he goes.

Background: James Whitewolf was raised to the calling of tribal shaman  of the Ice Wolf clan far to the north. Following in his father  William's footsteps.  For several moons he has heard the earth crying from a deep wound far to the south.  Unable to resist any longer he approaced his parents and told them of his dreams.  His father interpreted the dreams and told him he must travel to the civilized lands and correct this shift in the balance.  His mother Mary made sure he was equiped for the journey, and sent him south, with his faithful companion, Snow.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 20, 2004)

*Erekose13*, you're in, too. _Of course_, we had to have the obligatory paladin/sorcerer.   

Also, I'm afriad I wasn't entirely clear in my first post about the Domain variant I would like to use (I should edit that).  Although the sorcerer gets one additional spell known per spell level, he does not gain additional spells per day.  However, these additional spells known will be at +1 caster level.  Sorry about that.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 20, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Could you please give me the spell list for the cold domain?




Sure thing.

*Cold Domain*

0 - _ray of frost_
1 - _chill touch_
2 - _chill metal_ (as 2nd-level druid spell)
3 - _sleet storm_
4 - _wall of ice_
5 - _cone of cold_
6 - _Otiluke's freezing sphere_
7 - _delayed blast frostball_ (as _delayed blast fireball_, but deals cold damage instead of fire damage)
8 - _polar ray_
9 - _comet swarm_ (as _meteor swarm_, but deals cold damage instead of fire damage)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2004)

But of course, the paladin/sorceror is a natural pair.  Just needed to work hard on getting AC up there, which goes for any melee based character.  Fixed the spells per day thing.  I was going to ask how you were going to do that, so you answered my question even before I asked it   I don't think I will change my character, but I am curious what the Time and Movement Domains have in them.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 21, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I really like your character concept, *Ghostknight*.  Welcome to the campaign!




Thank you


However, please keep in mind the following for your character (but please correct me if I'm mistaken, anywhere):



> In 3.5 edition, the monk gains Stunning Fist as a bonus feat at _2nd-level_.






Nope,  At first level it ids a choice of stunning fist or improved grapple (PHB, p41)



> [*] Your character gains 5 skill points per level (4 from monk, 0 from Intelligence, 1 from human), and thus has 20 to spend at 1st-level.  You have 4 more points to spend!




Aargh, forgot the human bonuses, I wi have amended the sheet above.



> [*] Please include the additional information for your quarterstaff weapon (type, attack bonus, damage, critical).
> [*] I am also using the Domain variant from UA:  Please choose one for your character.




Amended the sheetn for the quarterstaff.

I have tried every shop that stocks RPGs in JHB.  In a city of around 7 or 8 million you would think we would have more than three shops!  On top of that one is going out of business so nothing newer thatn six months, one is having problems with importers and the last is owned by a real idiot who has ne idea of what to buy.

Oh well, I just have to wait for Amazon to get it into stock and then three weeks for postage. For the domain I reckon the movement domain or battle domain sound right for a monk


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 21, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Nope, At first level it ids a choice of stunning fist or improved grapple (PHB, p41)




Right you are.  I must be dylsexic.  Here are the Battle and Movement domains, for your perusal:

*Battle Domain*

0 - _daze_
1 - _true strike_
2 - _protection from arrows_
3 - _greater magic weapon_
4 - _fire shield_
5 - _Bigby's interposing hand_
6 - _Tenser's transformation_
7 - _power word blind_
8 - _moment of prescience_
9 - _time stop_

...and my homebrew:

*Movement Domain*

0 - _mage hand_
1 - _expedititous retreat_
2 - _levitate_
3 - _fly_
4 - _dimension door_
5 - _passwall_
6 - _shadow walk_
7 - _greater teleport_
8 - _phase door_
9 - _gate_

*Time Domain*

0 - _guidance_ (as 0-level druid spell)
1 - _true strike_
2 - _slow magic_*
3 - _haste_
4 - _time to act_*
5 - _permanency_
6 - _contingency_
7 - _vision_
8 - _temporal stasis_
9 - _time stop_

*new spells from  _Chronomancy: the Powers of Time_; Mongoose Publishing, 2002; described below

*Slow Magic*
Abjuration
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 2

_Slow magic_ is identical to _dispel magic_, except where specifically noted.  Spells successfuly affected by this spell are not _dispelled_ but are instead suppressed for 1d4+1 rounds.

Magic items and spells with an instantaneous duration are unaffected by _slow magic_.

_Slow magic_ can be used with a counterspell but only against spells with a duration other than instantaneous.  The countered spell begins to operate normally after 1d4+1 rounds.

A suppressed spell can still be detected using detect magic and the time spent suppressed counts against the spell's duration.

*Time to Act*
Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 4, Brd 3
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* Instantaneous

_Time to act_ gives you the time to perform a single skill check.  The skill check must be an actual action, you must have at least one rank in the skill; all necessary equipment must be on your person and ready to use.  Skill checks that require extensive time or bulk materials cannot be used with this spell.  The skill check cannot be a reaction to outside actions or the actions of others.

During the action, you cannot move from your current position but you can perform any other physical aspects of the skill use.  You cannot make use of any spell, supernatural or even extraordinary ability related-skill check.  You could, for example, use this spell to disable a trap you are kneeling next to or pick a lock.  You could not use it to Sense Motive, Balance, Jump, or Tumble.  You cannot even Hide unless already in a suitable place to do so.

While you perform the skill use, the world appears to stop to you.  It could even be a Search check as long as the search does not require you to move.  To others you seem to blur and then the action is complete.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 21, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Movement Domain*
> 
> 0 - _mage hand_
> 1 - _expedititous retreat_
> ...




Yep, I think this is the one for me.  I will be adding this to my Character sheet ASAP


----------



## Vargo (Mar 21, 2004)

Jeremy, just wanted to check that my character was acceptable...  I noticed you put in Erekose13's Paladin/Sorceror, but not my character.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

If there's still any space in this game, count me in   I'm keen on trying out the Gestalt rules, and I've heard good things about the Adventure Path campaign.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> If there's still any space in this game, count me in  I'm keen on trying out the Gestalt rules, and I've heard good things about the Adventure Path campaign.




There is still space.  Feel free to write up a character and we'll go from there.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Jeremy, just wanted to check that my character was acceptable...  I noticed you put in Erekose13's Paladin/Sorceror, but not my character.




My apologies, I completely forgot to write up a response for you.    

Your character looks great.  Go ahead and include your languages known, and especially write up a physical description.  I'm adding you to the list, now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

I really like those two new domains, I think that abjuration fits Polaris better though.  Im gonna have to pencil those into my UA for future uses *yoink*.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

James Whitewolf updated.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 22, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> James Whitewolf updated.




I really like your character concept, and would like to add you to the campaign.  If you could please expand on your character's background (and even physical description, if you like), then I will gladly add you to the player list.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 22, 2004)

Erekose, unless I'm missing something, you left off your +4 to all saves due to Cha in your character sheet.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 22, 2004)

Well I guess that fills the slots. I was too busy to finish my char


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I really like your character concept, and would like to add you to the campaign.  If you could please expand on your character's background (and even physical description, if you like), then I will gladly add you to the player list.




Done.   If that is not enough, could you give an idea of what you are looking for?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Erekose, unless I'm missing something, you left off your +4 to all saves due to Cha in your character sheet.




Nope didnt forget it, in 3.5 the paladin doesnt get Divine Grace until 2nd.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Nope didnt forget it, in 3.5 the paladin doesnt get Divine Grace until 2nd.




Well, <eric's grandma>.  That's the last time I trust the info on http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html to be accurate.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 23, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Well, <eric's grandma>.  That's the last time I trust the info on http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html to be accurate.




Umm, I think it is accurate. You're using the 3.0 version. In 3.5 the paladin only gets it at 2nd level. It looks like from that site that they don't have a 3.5 version yet.

I've found that http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~magius/v35SRD/ seems to be pretty good.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 23, 2004)

I think we're just about ready.  Soon, I will be posting the introductory post on the _Playing the Game_ messageboards.  It will be titled *Shackled City: A Gestalt Campaign*.  A few things, though, before we officially begin.

*First*, I would like to ask permission to expand on your character's backstories during play.  Introduce acquaintances, expand on histories, etc.  I will never make something up completely out of the blue, or deny anything to your character, but I simply wanted to ask each of you first.

*Second*, as I mentioned before, I would like this campaign to be story-like, even carry a novel quality to it.  To maintain this, I would request everyone to write in the same format.  Mainly, third person narrative, past tense.  Please use color to express thoughts and dialogue and _italics_ for internal thoughts.

*Third*, a note concerning everone's gestalt sorcererous powers: they are unique.  The "Sorcerer," per se, does not exist in the campaign world (although wizards do).  Magic comes from only two sources, the divine (via gods or nature) or the arcane (through study or music).  The idea of "magic from within" is an entirely foreign concept, possibly even abhorrent.

Each of your characters recognize they have a unique ability to manipulate magic.  When your character began to manifest their powers is up to you.  How they have dealt with it, hidden it, or flaunted it is up to you as well.  But gestalts and sorcerers are _definitely_ not the norm.

*Fourth*, if you did not have enough time to create a character, feel free to keep up with the game, both on the PbP thread and this OOC one.  If anyone drops out, I would like to keep my eyes open for alternate players.

*Fifth*, who needs a fifth?!    All players, please let me know if everything sounds good to you.  Feel free to ask any questions, and I will try my best to answer and clarify.  As soon as I get confirmation back from everyone, we may begin!


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 23, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I think we're just about ready.  Soon, I will be posting the introductory post on the _Playing the Game_ messageboards.  It will be titled *Shackled City: A Gestalt Campaign*.  A few things, though, before we officially begin.
> 
> *First*, I would like to ask permission to expand on your character's backstories during play.  Introduce acquaintances, expand on histories, etc.  I will never make something up completely out of the blue, or deny anything to your character, but I simply wanted to ask each of you first.




Sure, go ahead.



> *Second*, as I mentioned before, I would like this campaign to be story-like, even carry a novel quality to it.  To maintain this, I would request everyone to write in the same format.  Mainly, third person narrative, past tense.  Please use color to express thoughts and dialogue and _italics_ for internal thoughts.




Are we all using the same color or do you want us to use different colors for readability?



> *Third*, a note concerning everone's gestalt sorcererous powers: they are unique.  The "Sorcerer," per se, does not exist in the campaign world (although wizards do).  Magic comes from only two sources, the divine (via gods or nature) or the arcane (through study or music).  The idea of "magic from within" is an entirely foreign concept, possibly even abhorrent.
> 
> Each of your characters recognize they have a unique ability to manipulate magic.  When your character began to manifest their powers is up to you.  How they have dealt with it, hidden it, or flaunted it is up to you as well.  But gestalts and sorcerers are _definitely_ not the norm.




Shall we amend character histories for this or just leave them as is?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I think we're just about ready.  Soon, I will be posting the introductory post on the _Playing the Game_ messageboards.  It will be titled *Shackled City: A Gestalt Campaign*.  A few things, though, before we officially begin.



I see the post is already up   just let us know when you want us to start posting over there.

*First...*  sure no problems here.  Let me know if you want me to expand on it myself and if you want us to work together to include one another in our backgrounds.  I mentioned I think that Polaris has been adventuring with the others for quite a while.  I can change that if you prefer us to come together over the course of the introduction.

*Second...*  sounds good. If we get to pick our own colors I choose deepskyblue.  If not just let us know.  I do have a request though from the others if we are choosing our own.  Please no dark colors.  I have trouble with the colours that blend into the background while at work (sun shine almost directly onto my screen making things difficult to read).

*Third...*  yeah what Ghostknight said, Do you want us to add this to our backgrounds?  Sounds like a great hook to me 

Think that covers it, Polaris is ready any time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2004)

oh i thought of another question.  did you want to open up a Rogues Gallery thread for this game, its a nice way to keep all the characters together in one place, uncluttered by the ooc chatter.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *First*, I would like to ask permission to expand on your character's backstories during play.  Introduce acquaintances, expand on histories, etc.  I will never make something up completely out of the blue, or deny anything to your character, but I simply wanted to ask each of you first.




I would be offended if you did not.    Play me like a harp.



> *Second*, as I mentioned before, I would like this campaign to be story-like, even carry a novel quality to it.




I'll do my best.  I'm a little rusty at my creative writing, but I'll ham it up.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 23, 2004)

No problem with the questions.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81463

Looks like the "initial" post is up.  I'm assuming you have one more post to make before we get started, given as the only thing we know is that Cauldron is a prosperous but isolated city? 

A question about prestige classes (early to be thinking that way, yes, but it's never too early to think about it) - is it possible to replace the "sorceror" half of the gestalt with a sorceror-styled prestige class?


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 23, 2004)

Excellent, everyone!

Some more answers:



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Are we all using the same color or do you want us to use different colors for readability?




Different colors would be great, though there is no _need_ to have a different color from another character.  Also, I would like to second *Erekose13*'s request of no dark colors.  The more visible against this black background, the better.



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Shall we amend character histories for this or just leave them as is?




Feel free to amend your character histories to include the quirk about sorcerer spellcasting.  In fact, at any time you would like to expand on your histories, please do so, and let the rest of us know so that we can all read up on the goodies you may have added.  

I will also be assuming that your characters do _not_ know each other.  You will all meet in the first few posts of the game.  As it stands, this is my plan:

*Hershan* and *James* are travelers, just approaching the city of Cauldron for the first time.

*Telenor* and *Polaris* have lived in Cauldron all their lives.

All background information regarding the city of Cauldron will be revealed during the course of play.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> did you want to open up a Rogues Gallery thread for this game, its a nice way to keep all the characters together in one place, uncluttered by the ooc chatter




Definitely.  I will set up the thread with some of the background information of Cauldron (once the _Playing the Game_ thread kicks off), and you can post your characters there, as well as update them upon leveling.

Okay, great!  I'll have the first post up for everyone within a day.  (By the way, I live in California, so when I say evening, morning, tomorrow, etc., I am referring to Pacific Standard Time.  Hopefully this will prevent any confusion.   )


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 23, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Looks like the "initial" post is up.  I'm assuming you have one more post to make before we get started, given as the only thing we know is that Cauldron is a prosperous but isolated city?




Very true.    In fact, it will be a pretty massive post to introduce everyone at the same time, as well as provide some of that necessary background information.



			
				Vargo said:
			
		

> A question about prestige classes (early to be thinking that way, yes, but it's never too early to think about it) - is it possible to replace the "sorceror" half of the gestalt with a sorceror-styled prestige class?




Definitely not too early to be thinking about it.  And it's a good question, one I hadn't thought about too much.  And I'm going to say yes, subject to DM approval, of course.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

Okay sounds good to me. *goes off to write more into his background *


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, for anyone interested the background for Hershan has been updated.

And yep, ordered Unearthed Arcana from Amazon yesterday so I should have it in 15 - 22 days time    (Faster international shipping is just way too expensive, the shipping would have been more than the book, standard international shipping is only half the cost of the book   )

Quick question - what is Pacific Standard time in GMT (-6, -8)?


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 24, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Quick question - what is Pacific Standard time in GMT (-6, -8)?




GMT -8


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 24, 2004)

*Vow of Poverty and Paladin Mount*

Hmm, once we are looking ahead at the future I came up with this question - how is this going to be handled - no mount allowed or one of those things allowed in the vow of poverty (it is silent on the issue of animal companions in the BoED)


----------



## Vargo (Mar 25, 2004)

My inner munchkin is screaming to get out. 

I just added a couple lines about the Sorceror abilities to my character, and had this weird urge to completely munch out, drop alertness, take Elf instead of Human, keep Dex @ 16 and Con @ 10 (saving 2 points overall) then bumping Int to 14 to keep the same level of skill, with a +1 to all Int skills, and all the Elvish goodies.

 

Don't lynch me.  I didn't do it.

Vargo "I'll take one level of Human Paragon/Sorceror, then two levels of Rogue/Human Paragon, thank you very much"


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hmm, once we are looking ahead at the future I came up with this question - how is this going to be handled - no mount allowed or one of those things allowed in the vow of poverty (it is silent on the issue of animal companions in the BoED)




My interpretation would be that the paladin's _special mount_ and the druid and ranger's animal companions are not possessions of the character, but something more akin to a cohort.  Thus, I would allow mounts (via a class feature), but not as a possession, with the vow of poverty.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> My inner munchkin is screaming to get out.
> 
> I just added a couple lines about the Sorceror abilities to my character, and had this weird urge to completely munch out, drop alertness, take Elf instead of Human, keep Dex @ 16 and Con @ 10 (saving 2 points overall) then bumping Int to 14 to keep the same level of skill, with a +1 to all Int skills, and all the Elvish goodies.
> 
> Don't lynch me. I didn't do it.




Feel free, I don't mind.   

However . . .



			
				Vargo said:
			
		

> "I'll take one level of Human Paragon/Sorceror, then two levels of Rogue/Human Paragon, thank you very much"




No paragons in this campaign.  Plus, every level will have either sorcerer or an arcane prestige class.


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2004)

One last question for everyone before I post, and last chance to refine anything else you would like for your character stats . . .

What is the age of everyone's characters?  I know *Ghostknight*'s Hershan (18), but none of the others.

Thanks!


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 25, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> My interpretation would be that the paladin's _special mount_ and the druid and ranger's animal companions are not possessions of the character, but something more akin to a cohort.  Thus, I would allow mounts (via a class feature), but not as a possession, with the vow of poverty.




Yep, my thinking as well, just wanted to confirm it.  

One other thing, considering the normal restrictions on possessions and Vow of Poverty, I take it he is going to be riding bareback?

(I have visions, the paladin/monk charging into battle on his warhorse, quarterstaff as lance , while balancing on the back of the horse  )


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 25, 2004)

*Ghostknight*:

All true, all accurate, but I'm afraid I've gotten confused . . .

No one in this campaign has selected the Vow of Poverty, nor has anyone mentioned a plan to do so.

Who is this _he_ that you speak of?


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 25, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Ghostknight*:
> 
> All true, all accurate, but I'm afraid I've gotten confused . . .
> 
> ...




Aargh!!  Now theres an embarassing moment, posting this to the wrong thread - teach me for not checking properly before posting!

exit stage left - face hanging in shame


----------



## Vargo (Mar 25, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Feel free, I don't mind.




Munchkined out.  I can't believe I did that.



> However . . .
> 
> No paragons in this campaign.  Plus, every level will have either sorcerer or an arcane prestige class.




No probs.  I was half joking about the Human Paragon +1 caster level on the 2nd and 3rd levels - basically, only taking a 4 skill point loss in exchange for +2 to a stat, a free feat, d8 hit dice for 3 levels, and an extra class skill.

<voice style="python">What, me a munchkin?</voice>


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> One last question for everyone before I post, and last chance to refine anything else you would like for your character stats . . .
> 
> What is the age of everyone's characters?  I know *Ghostknight*'s Hershan (18), but none of the others.
> 
> Thanks!




Okay updated Polaris' background and gave him a few more crunchy bits for a conspiring DM to feast on.  Also changed the fact about having already joined an adventuring group, leaving that for you to bring together.  Age/weight/height is all in there. He is 121.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 27, 2004)

Question - is this still live?  Just checking, not rushing...


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 27, 2004)

Funny you should say that...

Check out the Shackled City link in my sig for the first post of the campaign!


----------



## Vargo (Mar 27, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Check out the Shackled City link in my sig for the first post of the campaign!




WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!   

I guess I just have good timing...


----------



## Vargo (Mar 27, 2004)

Was Miss Gretchyn a halfling woman?  Who would match about the same age that Telenor was at when he stayed at the orphanage?


----------



## hbarsquared (Mar 28, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Was Miss Gretchyn a halfling woman? Who would match about the same age that Telenor was at when he stayed at the orphanage?




There is only one response to this that is appropriate...

_Aw, f**k._

Okay, let's call Miss Gretchyn an old *elven* woman, shall we?

Thanks for pointing out my glaring oversight.    If I ever do stuff like this again, I really do appreciate you guys letting me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

posted!  oh Jeremy, by the end of my post I had advanced things through the day, let me know if you want me to scale that back, ie if you have something planned for the rest of the day that i skipped over.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 29, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Okay, let's call Miss Gretchyn an old *elven* woman, shall we?




Well, it would have worked as a halfling, if she had been a very young halfing woman when she started working at the orphanage...


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 4, 2004)

Okay, guys, we have a small hiccup in the campaign.  Sorry about that.  I got delayed with a couple small surprises, here at home.  I will post for everyone, though, either tonight or tomorrow morning.

Again, I apologize for the delay.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

not a problem we are all still here   rl takes precedence always.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 5, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Okay, guys, we have a small hiccup in the campaign.  Sorry about that.  I got delayed with a couple small surprises, here at home.  I will post for everyone, though, either tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Again, I apologize for the delay.




Don't sweat it.  We just had a emergency with our cat - he went into diabetic shock, but it looked like a stroke to me.  Almost thought we lost him, but he's doing fine now.  Kept me away from the 'net for a bit, though.


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, guys.  I'm just waiting for posts from *rangerjohn* and *Ghostknight*.  If either of you cannot post, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 8, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Okay, guys.  I'm just waiting for posts from *rangerjohn* and *Ghostknight*.  If either of you cannot post, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!




Sorry about that - I am an orthodox Jew and it was passover - no usage of the computer!

So a warning in advance - I will again be away from the computer Sat-Tues, shabbat and the last two days of passover (although I will try to catch up with posts on Sunday).


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Sorry about that - I am an orthodox Jew and it was passover - no usage of the computer!
> 
> So a warning in advance - I will again be away from the computer Sat-Tues, shabbat and the last two days of passover (although I will try to catch up with posts on Sunday).




Hey, no problem, I understand.  Take your time, and see you on the boards when you're all set!


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 10, 2004)

Something I should have addressed earlier, but neglected to even think about.  Although the text in my last post was not _that_ graphic I felt like I should place a "spoiler" warning around it, just in case.

If this isn't an issue with anyone, I won't worry about it and be as graphic as I like.  But if anyone _does_ I will make sure to include warnings, or even remove such descriptions entirely.

Let me know what you think, and what your preference may be.  This is your game, too, so whatever you would enjoy more.

Thanks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Something I should have addressed earlier, but neglected to even think about.  Although the text in my last post was not _that_ graphic I felt like I should place a "spoiler" warning around it, just in case.
> 
> If this isn't an issue with anyone, I won't worry about it and be as graphic as I like.  But if anyone _does_ I will make sure to include warnings, or even remove such descriptions entirely.
> 
> ...




  I personally have no problem.  You might want to indicate it is a mature game, in the thread header.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

no problems here either.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 10, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> no problems here either.




I'm fine too.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 15, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think, and what your preference may be.  This is your game, too, so whatever you would enjoy more.




I have no problems with it, in fact I prefer detailed descriptions and sometimes these can be quite gory.  However, as has been suggested maybe the game title should have "Mature" in it as a warning to people who might be offended.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Pulse check*

Hey Jeremy, are we still live on this game?  Just checking up, not tryin' to rush ya.


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 20, 2004)

_. . . eeeeeeeeeeeeep--_

Clear!

_Bzhhht-ker*THUNK*!_

Beep.  Beep.  Beep.

* * *​
We're back on, everyone.  Lost my connection for a few days, but the new post is up!


----------



## Vargo (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, DARN!

I might just lose my reputation of "Slayer of PBP games..." 

(I've started about 7.  None have gotten beyond 3-5 pages.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

glad to hear things have sorted them selves out re connectivity. 

rangerjohn was correct though in the IC thread when he mentioned that his touch spell does not draw an attack of opportunity for delivering it.  Delivery of a touch range spell is considered an armed attack. If however the AoO was for casting a spell while in a threatened area and not casting defensively, then thats a different can of worms.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 22, 2004)

As far as spellcasting being "useless" in combat, here's the traditional way to deal touch attacks:

Turn 1: 5' step back, cast spell
Turn 2: If the baddie follows you, then hit him with the spell.  Otherwise, take a 5' step in on him, and deliver touch attack.

No AoO incurred that way.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 22, 2004)

Kind of hard to do with someone pressed against my back.  Looks like I may never use my domain spells.  Unless this campaign lasts a long time.  Five levels is a long time in pbp.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

The other traditional way to cast spells in combat is to cast them Defensively. it requires a Concentration check (DC 15+spell level) and does not risk an AoO at all.  A character designed for delivering touch spells is quite easy to do. 4 ranks at first level, +4 combat reflexes, +3 skill focus +1 or 2 for con bonus = Concentration of +12-13  which makes it only a 10% chance of failure at 1st level.  But yes generally touch spells are meant to be dangerous to pull off in hand to hand combat. So if you feel that your domain spells are utterly useless perhaps you can request changes to your character (either feat choice or domain choice).  It is only the first encounter of the game though I dont know if jeremy will allow it, up to him.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## hbarsquared (Apr 24, 2004)

All of these are good solutions.  Besides, as seen in the last two rounds, James' character had little trouble hitting his opponent and dealing damage.  Even critting with the _chill touch_.

*Rangerjohn*, if you are upset with your Domain choice, I will allow a change, if you would like.  I would have to request you keep _chill touch_ in your sorcerer repetoire, however, since you have already used it in-game.

By the way, any thoughts or opinions on the *"Character Update"* table in the story thread?


----------



## Vargo (Apr 24, 2004)

I like the Character Update table - just a small correction, though, I was the one who cast _Shield_, not Polaris.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

I cast one too (I think). I heard the cry, cast mage armor and moved forward.  Seeing myself greatly outnumbered I cast shield then moved in to attack just as James showed up.

I like the table, but its a bit long. maybe as a text file attachment might be better to keep the size of posts down.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 26, 2004)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> By the way, any thoughts or opinions on the *"Character Update"* table in the story thread?




I like it.  I disagree with Erekose it is too long, to me an attachment is a hssle unless absolutely necessary to prevent bandwidth problems (and I probably have the worst connection on the planet  )


----------



## Vargo (Apr 28, 2004)

I figure, given Telenor's background, that he has had encounters with the church of St. Cuthbert before, and he's just a little bit nervous about them knowing who he is; hence the whispered name.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 4, 2004)

*Finally got UA*

Heh- my package from Amazon arrived and I collected it about an hour ago, now I need to sit down and start going through it - seeeing all those nifty ideas!  

(Hey, it only took 7 weeks.....)


----------



## Vargo (May 4, 2004)

Speaking of which, who all is still out there, and who are we waiting on?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2004)

Just got back from my vacation. Will be trying to post on all my games in the next couple days. Sorry bout that, hope I didnt slow everyone up.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2004)

I am still here.  I assummed we were waiting on Jeremy, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 4, 2004)

Yep, I think we are waiting on the DM, hopefully we will get going again soon.


----------



## Vargo (May 8, 2004)

Well, it's been a while since our DM showed up - something like 2-3 weeks at least.

Does anybody mind if I fish for a new DM?  I won't post about this unless I get an affirmative from ALL the players involved, or if Jeremy_DND shows back up.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 8, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Well, it's been a while since our DM showed up - something like 2-3 weeks at least.
> 
> Does anybody mind if I fish for a new DM?  I won't post about this unless I get an affirmative from ALL the players involved, or if Jeremy_DND shows back up.





GO ahead.  Hopefully Jeremy_DND shows up, but if not let us continue


----------



## rangerjohn (May 8, 2004)

Has it been that long?  Sheesh, I knew it had been a while.  Well hopefully he shows back up.  Otherwise, I guess we do what we have to.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

He has only been gone since the 24th of April so about 2 weeks. I don't think we should be too hasty in trying to replace a fine GM, I am sure that he will be back soon.  Besides the boards have been a little iffy for some, though I see that he was on yesterday.  Perhaps it would be best to message him or email him before taking any more drastic steps.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Well I guess its coming up on 3 weeks now.  I tried to access the email function but could not.  Also he has not been on the boards since the 9th.  If you guys want to recruit a new GM, go for it.


----------



## Vargo (May 17, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Well I guess its coming up on 3 weeks now.  I tried to access the email function but could not.  Also he has not been on the boards since the 9th.  If you guys want to recruit a new GM, go for it.




So, before I go make a post, who all is still with us if I can get us another DM?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 18, 2004)

Here!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

im still here and support the decision. Ghostknight you still with us?


----------



## Ghostknight (May 19, 2004)

Still here.  So who is going to post a DM recruiting thread?

(Its a pity, Jeremy was doing a good job)


----------



## Vargo (May 19, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Still here.  So who is going to post a DM recruiting thread?
> 
> (Its a pity, Jeremy was doing a good job)




I'll go ahead and post one, and then report it back to this thread.


----------



## Vargo (May 19, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> I'll go ahead and post one, and then report it back to this thread.




http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1549985#post1549985



Now we just have to hope somebody takes pity on us...


----------



## hbarsquared (May 22, 2004)

I humbly beseech thee...

Hello, everyone, I'm finally back.  My deepest apologies for not being available this past month, especially without any notice.  My university internet connection has not been the most dependable for off-campus students, as of late, plus my phone line has been having problems.  Both _simultaneously_.  Grrrr.

At any rate, I would very much like to start up again, although I cannot 100% guarantee I might disappear again for days at a time.  I sincerely hope not, and think that everything should be fixed, but I cannot be sure.  If my players are still willing, I will have a post up for everyone within the next couple hours.

Just in case this thread is not seen, I'm posting in your DM Search thread, as well.  I would like to submit my application for the position.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2004)

Well, while I can't speak for the rest, I'm ready to welcome you back.  Hopefully, the problem on your end and here have been solved.


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

Looks like I'm out of a job   Sounds like you've been having a trying time, Jeremy.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 23, 2004)

Glad to have you back Jeremy.  Just post soon and let us go on to that meeting at the smithy!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Welcome back jeremy. Sorry to Jarval and the others who offered, thank you for offering your time though.  

So whats up next for our new band of heroes, Jeremy?


----------



## hbarsquared (May 25, 2004)

Oh I have plenty of plans!  Mwahaha!

*ahem*

Anyway,

I have your next post almost finished, reintroducing the characters and moving them along, as well as experience point results.  I need to head off to work, now, but I will post it for everyone approximately midnight, my time (7:00am GMT, I believe)  Look for it!


----------



## Vargo (May 25, 2004)

Rubs hands in glee and antici-"SAY IT!"-pation!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

*bump* is every one still around?


----------



## Vargo (May 31, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *bump* is every one still around?




I'm still here.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

Still here and waiting anxiously for the next post in the IC thread...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

What GK said, did Jeremy disappear again?


----------

